# Miserable Owners Need Help And Advice From Experienced Members



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Where to start?!

Sorry if this rambles a bit but I'm trying to cover a lot of ground as concisely as possible.

We've had Lyra from a puppy and she is now seven months. We have never owned a dog before and have no previous experience. Before getting a Vizsla we did a lot of research and don't regret our choice. 

Lyra has attended puppy classes since a pup and is a quick learner. There has been no difficulty in teaching her all the basics. At 4.5 months her recall was 100% (even in challenging situations) but very much treat based. It was about this time that I suppose we started having our first niggling doubts. We weren't particularly happy that our training was so treat focused, we felt that obedience should really depend on your relationship with the dog not 'bribery'. Treats may be a useful way to train but once learned we don't feel that a dogs behaviour should be dependent on them. We tried reducing the treats but saw a corresponding drop in obedience.

We began to think more about our relationship with Lyra and felt that there was something 'missing'. There just wasn't the bond we wanted. With this in mind we thought she might be more engaged if we started gundog training. It would be something we could learn together that would allow us to work as a team and click with the inbuilt desires of a V. We located a trainer who we liked the look of and got an assessment session arranged a month later. The assessment was a disaster. Lyra* completely* ignored us. I was nervous that she might be a bit iffy but we were *completely* humiliated. Definitely our worst dog owning experience so far.

The trainer has a good sense of humour and after gently taking the p*ss out of our failed efforts, she pointed out that at least Lyra was only six months old and she has been presented with much older dogs with much more entrenched behaviour. Since then we have had Lyra back on a training lead but after nearly three weeks we aren't making the progress we hoped for.

Before I talk about where we are now, and appeal for your help, it is probably worth outlining our daily routine. We live very close to a beach. From a pup we have taken Lyra there for off leash walks. We have wanted her to enjoy being a puppy so it has been a combination of allowing her to explore and play with other dogs whilst regularly practicing her recall. As discussed, this was excellent at 4.5 months but has deteriorated as she has got older. I work from home and my wife works almost full time but has school holidays off. I work long hours and admittedly don't have as much time as I would like to spend with Lyra but I am her companion throughout the day and until recently would always take her for a couple of hours on the beach at lunchtime. My wife takes her for a brief lead walk before going to work and an hour on the beach at night. In the longer run, as Lyra grows, the plan is to go back to fell walking at weekends. Lyra is a 'mummy's girl'. Despite being with me all day, when my wife is in the house, it is her she follows around and cuddles with on the sofa. :'(

Currently the beach is out of bounds for my daytime walk. There are just too many dogs and other distractions. TBH I also feel a bit of dick being the only person on the beach with a dog on a training line! My wife can go in the evenings as it is much quieter but I have been using playing fields mostly. We have mostly been practicing heel walking, sitting and recalls for nearly three weeks now. There has been progress but it isn't 100% and I think all three of us are getting really bored of this routine. There is just no fun any more 

Her recalls are very variable. Sometimes she will come straight back focused on us but often she will slowly wander back continually sniffing the ground or take a semi-circular route back and plonk her bum somewhere near us (which we always correct). We have recently tried giving her some more freedom (so it is more interesting for her) by taking the training lead off and selecting walks along quiet woodland paths where there aren't too many distractions. She is 'OK' but there is no improvement. Do we just have to keep her on a training lead 100% of the time until she gets it right 100% of the time?

Both my wife and I find a training lead quite difficult to use effectively. If we hang on to it we end up getting tangled up. If we let it trail it is impossible to give immediate correction (even holding it, it can be difficult to give immediate correction because of slack that has to be taken up or because it is tangled around Lyra's legs). 

I have been following the thread about E Collars with interest. I personally have no issue with them. I don't see the difference between a correction administered through a training line compared to a correction issued through a collar. In our current situation, an e collar would seem to be a much better solution for us than a training line. Lyra would have more freedom but we could deliver correction immediately (therefore more effectively) and therefore with a much better training result. It also resolves the issue of Lyra 'resorting to form' as soon as she is off a training line. 

That said, we would prefer not to use an e collar. To us it would be an admission of failure of our own abilities (although we are feeling like failures at the moment anyway :'(). Maybe we are just setting our standards too high or have unrealistic expectations but we read other peoples posts and just wish we could do better with our own girl.

We would very much welcome anybodies comments/suggestions.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Some may disagree with me, and don't take it personally, but perhaps your expectations were set a little high? You want a trained, groomed, behaved adult dog but you feel like you have a disaster. In actuality, what you have is a puppy. One who needs LOTS of guidance, training, and (most of all) patience still. Rome wasn't built in a day and if puppies could be 100% trained in a year then everyone would have one! Each dog has their own hurdle which they have to overcome- Lyra's seems to be recall.

Lyra is at an age where she is going to start (and seems to have already started) testing you and pushing the limits. She will turn a blind eye to your commands and will seem to be rebellious. This is completely normal and is a phase. During this time you really have to buckle down and be quite patient, yet firm in your training. Reinforce what commands she knows and work on new commands- they will gradually get better. You will have hills and valleys over the next few months (remember potty training and the highs and lows of that?) but overall she is still learning. You cannot expect her to be 100% at all times, especially at her age. I know you aren't a fan of the training lead but it's a necessary evil unless you want to go with the e-collar. She's still quite a baby and will still rely upon you for her cues. Just because you don't like being the only person at the park with their dog on a lead doesn't mean it isn't necessary. Put your pride behind you and do what's best for your dog at this time. Eventually she may be able to get off of the lead but right now this is about her needs- not your pride. Also, if Lyra responds to treats and is food motivated then I would use it to your advantage. As she becomes more proficient at her commands you can slowly start to eliminate the use of treats.

This being your first dog I think you could benefit from checking your expectations and not worrying about being humiliated. A major part of having a puppy and training a puppy is humility. If you get upset/embarrassed everytime your dog does not listen to you or doesn't do what you ask then you will spend a lot of time upset. Learn to laugh off some of the things that Lyra does as this will save you your sanity later. I wish I could offer advice on how to get her recall to be better but this is an area that we greatly suffer as well. Our boy is still on a training lead at over a year and I cannot so much as let him off of the lead for a second or else we'll never see him again. It does frustrate me that we can't let him off lead but I know the reason is due to the fact that I'm not sure how to effectively train for recall. I look forward to reading the responses of more seasoned owners to see how they would handle it or start to build up recall. Best of luck! I look forward to hearing how she does in the coming months.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

If you decide to use an e collar, don't view it as an admission of failure; your simply utilizing a valuable and available training tool. Failure would be to give up and not correct the problem. One thing that really helped us when we were teaching recall was our on lead walks and the manner in which they were conducted. When I first started walking him on lead, I would let him sniff, tug, stop etc. I felt as though it was his free time. I quickly learned that wasn't right at all. We transformed his on lead walk to a very structured mental and physical exercise. He was taught to ALWAYS walk at heel when on lead. Now, whenever he tries to pull, sniff etc he is swiftly corrected and reverts to heel. This was a very powerful and effective method of asserting my desires. He learned to trust my every desire and act as I required him to act. Make sure you project your feelings and desires to him with positive energy from within. Your pup can read your thoughts better than you can imagine and picks up on all your non verbal cues. Once he perfected his on leash heel the rest of the pieces fell into place. The e collar greatly helped us reinforce these desires while off lead and now my guy is a champion. I get 98% obedience from him now. Obviously, like the individual he is, he occasional acts out, that is nature.

PMA - positive mental attitude is paramount.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Who told you a six month old pup would have perfect recall?
As long as she's safe and sticks with you let her off the lead and keep walking. Your day seems way too serious,you all need to be having some fun!
IMHO your expectations are too high.
Take the weekend off from formal training,walk your wife and dog to the pub- drink alcohol,maybe have some crisps or nuts 
Stagger home and have a nap  chill 
By Tuesday everything will look better.
If it doesn't ,you can alway buy an e- collar ;D
Good luck!
X


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Vida,
Great advice. Sometimes we are too hard on ourselves. They are dogs doing what dogs do. 

_Merle's Door_ and _A Dog's Purpose_. Two good books to read over a good bottle or two of wine.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like you are frustrated, and its getting you down.
Why do you think your not bonded as well as you should be with the puppy? Is she happy to see you? Does she want to spend time with you at home?
Bonding has nothing to do with her choosing to run and play with other pups over you. She is a puppy and turning into a teenager, expect her to be rebellious.
Everyone that uses a check cord has had it wrapped around their ankles a time or two. That is no reason not to use one. What corrections are you giving her when on the check cord? With mine, its go with me and come to me. I don't call them in if they are running wide open in the opposite direction. I call them when they are already headed to me. I make sure to praise/give a drink every time they come in, even if the last few feet are by using the check cord. I make mine wait to be released. They can't just take off again on their own. I tap mine on the side as a release. Later this helps stop the flybys that they try to do.
I don't know why you were humiliated. She is young and was in a brand new place. When mine are young, It seems I have to retrain every command in each new place we go.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

You have dog, lighten up a little. No harm, no worry. 



Family friend owned a Vizsla girl in the 80s, never trained it. Or that is equivalent to training at home... Dog was two, he opens the front door, dog bolts, gets hit by a car... Car splits, never stops. 

Father explained they will never own a Vizsla ever again, those eyes looking at him while he carried the injured dog in his arms. The memory is still vivid 30 years later. 
Anyhow, the dog survived and was given away to a farmer who used her for hunting.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

If it makes you feel better at our intermediate graduation day Miles was 6 months and had a complete melt down. An Akita growled at him across the room and he completely shut down for the rest of class including the test. Wouldn't listen to a single command, it was pretty embarrassing since the week before they had been using him for demonstrations. 

Our trainer passed us, I think she felt bad. That was our last group class. We did private training after that which we found more helpful for the advanced commands 

Don't worry, she sounds normal for this age. I know it's hard, we are in the teenage years right now too with Miles. Sounds like you have been reading my post about the E collar (which has become very controversial.) We never thought we would need one but here we are at 15 months re training our dog.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I have trained 8 dogs over too many years to mention. My Vizsla has been the easiest of all pups to train. At 15 months we are still attending training classes and we are both still learning and making mistakes, but he is such a satisfying dog to train.

I think one of the most important things I have learnt in training a vizsla is it's desire to please. My pup was probably the best trained dog in his intermediate class at 8 months ....and then he started to be quite disobedient. The main issue was breaking his sit and down stay. I received a lot of helpful suggestions from this forum. One thing that very quickly became obvious was that taking a tough line with him when he was disobedient was the wrong thing to do with this sensitive dog. It really upset him. 

I had to take a step back and use lots of treats again to tell him he was doing it right, so don't back off the treats - Lyra is still very young. For more simple commands I now use my voice to praise him, and some times I reward his stays with throwing him a ball to retrieve - to him this is the best reward ever for him.

My point here is that you are only just beginning. You have yet to hit the teenage years. Training is a working progress and I agree with Vida and the other - you need to chill and not expect an instantly trained puppy at 6 months. Let her run and play with other dogs and just keep practising the recalls, with lots of very tasty treats when she comes back. When I had a problem with recall RBD recommended a whistle 211.5 - this has never let us down. We started using it to call him for his food at home, then in the garden for treats, and so on. The sharp sound only gets his attention even in a pack of 25 vizslas whilst out whizzing.

The best piece of advise I can give you, is patience and keep going to obedience classes. These classes are brilliant for helping inexperienced owners and for teaching obedience with all the distractions of other dogs around them. 

Good Luck.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

imo you've handed control back to Lyra, I'd be walking her on a slip lead with a stop whistle in my mouth, every 50 yards or so give one toot on the whistle and stop, get her to sit and stay sat then bring her to heel when *you* decide to continue your walk. At 3 weeks I also think you're expecting an awful lot, yes it can be boring staying focused day in day out but you'll only get back what you put in.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies.

KB87 - I rarely take things personally  You might be right, maybe our expectations are too high. As I said, we have no previous experience of owning any dog, let alone a V. Equally, if you have no expectations then often you don't achieve anything  That's the nice thing about this forum, you can get a wide variety of opinions, experiences and, I suspect, expectations. I can assure you we can cope with being humiliated. I wouldn't post here unless I was prepared to expose my inadequacies 

dmak - I hear what you say that using an e collar doesn't mean failure (and I hope nobody feels that there was an implied criticism about those that use e collars). One thing that has come out of individual training is an understanding that when you do ask something of your dog you have to follow through and consistently enforce it. We don't do a massive amount of lead walking but when we do it is now 'zero tolerance' and to be fair she has responded very well.

Vida - LOL I take your point about lightning up, we aren't nearly as serious as this post may make us sound. I suppose we fear that if we take some time off at the moment we will undermine what we are trying to achieve. We were at a Wizz week before last followed by a very nice social in a local pub 

TexasRed - "Sounds like you are frustrated, and its getting you down" - spot on  But you are right, at home she really relates to us, it is when she is out that she becomes a different animal and often won't even make eye contact. We use the check chord much the way you are describing including waiting for a release, even if we move off. I just find the chord such a crude tool, as an example, I whistle or call Lyra to come back, she ignores me, I want to emphasise the command by immediately drawing her in but by the time I have grabbed the chord and pulled in the slack then the immediacy has gone (that's where I can see e collars having a big advantage, plus being able to work at a bigger range).

MilesMom - Yes, it does cheer me up hearing about your disaster  Thanks for sharing. Nothing personal of course but it's always nice to know you aren't alone. Yes I have been following the e collar thread. Don't where you have been if you didn't realise it would be controversial 

hotmischief - I have read a lot here about Vs being sensitive. To be honest we have never found Lyra particularly sensitive. Not that we shout at her (tried it once or twice) because 1) I don't really want to shout at her and 2) it doesn't work! (but it doesn't shut her down or make her any more unresponsive as seems common in other Vs). We don't "expect an instantly trained puppy at 6 months" but it is frustrating when she goes completely deaf for tasks she has performed perfectly from 4.5 months (including recall to a whistle). I have read enough here to realise that there are going to be times she goes backwards in her training, we are just looking for suggestions to get her back on track.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

PERFECTLY SAID!



KB87 said:


> Some may disagree with me, and don't take it personally, but perhaps your expectations were set a little high? You want a trained, groomed, behaved adult dog but you feel like you have a disaster. In actuality, what you have is a puppy. One who needs LOTS of guidance, training, and (most of all) patience still. Rome wasn't built in a day and if puppies could be 100% trained in a year then everyone would have one! Each dog has their own hurdle which they have to overcome- Lyra's seems to be recall.
> 
> Lyra is at an age where she is going to start (and seems to have already started) testing you and pushing the limits. She will turn a blind eye to your commands and will seem to be rebellious. This is completely normal and is a phase. During this time you really have to buckle down and be quite patient, yet firm in your training. Reinforce what commands she knows and work on new commands- they will gradually get better. You will have hills and valleys over the next few months (remember potty training and the highs and lows of that?) but overall she is still learning. You cannot expect her to be 100% at all times, especially at her age. I know you aren't a fan of the training lead but it's a necessary evil unless you want to go with the e-collar. She's still quite a baby and will still rely upon you for her cues. Just because you don't like being the only person at the park with their dog on a lead doesn't mean it isn't necessary. Put your pride behind you and do what's best for your dog at this time. Eventually she may be able to get off of the lead but right now this is about her needs- not your pride. Also, if Lyra responds to treats and is food motivated then I would use it to your advantage. As she becomes more proficient at her commands you can slowly start to eliminate the use of treats.
> 
> This being your first dog I think you could benefit from checking your expectations and not worrying about being humiliated. A major part of having a puppy and training a puppy is humility. If you get upset/embarrassed everytime your dog does not listen to you or doesn't do what you ask then you will spend a lot of time upset. Learn to laugh off some of the things that Lyra does as this will save you your sanity later. I wish I could offer advice on how to get her recall to be better but this is an area that we greatly suffer as well. Our boy is still on a training lead at over a year and I cannot so much as let him off of the lead for a second or else we'll never see him again. It does frustrate me that we can't let him off lead but I know the reason is due to the fact that I'm not sure how to effectively train for recall. I look forward to reading the responses of more seasoned owners to see how they would handle it or start to build up recall. Best of luck! I look forward to hearing how she does in the coming months.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

harrigab said:


> imo you've handed control back to Lyra


This is what our trainer has said and we would agree with you(her). 

As part of our heel walking practice we are doing just about exactly what you have described although she is trained to automatically sit when we stop. She is actually pretty good at this (the slip lead seems to have made a small but noticeable improvement). 

Our immediate goal is to get her back to a stage where we can have her off lead again and get at least a 90-95% recall. You say three weeks is too short a time to see much improvement so how long would you guess that it might take (not going to hold you to anything )?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it's "how long's a piece of string" scenario Lyra, some dogs will grasp it straight away, othera won't grasp it for ages. I'd certainly persevere for another couple of months at least. I'm doing same with Ruby at the moment (and she's 21 months) but that's to let her know that I'm in control not her, her recall is fine it's her "steadiness" that's been the stumbling block. My trainer said that the lead/stop is stripping things back to basics and a good platform to facilitate more advanced training.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope the article helps explain some of what your pup is going through, and to lets you know its normal behavior.
http://www.vizsladogs.com/ARTICLES/adolescence1.htm

My daughters dog has bloodlines that are littered with FC dogs. She was a big runner even as a pup and could careless if you were in the field or not. Her hunt drive was so strong that she wouldn't even consider playing with another dogs when outside. She was always hunting, even to the point that I saw her look up at a airplane and give chase. Our challenge with her was to keep the big run and the hunt drive strong, but have her acknowledge us in the field. Plenty days I carried quail in my vest pockets. If she knew I had birds, I had her attention. 
My advice is don't put her on a timeline. Keep working with her and don't be scare to think outside of the box. Try to enjoy the teenage stage, as you will look back on it and laugh in years to come.
If I close my eyes, I can still see a tiny pup chasing a 747 across the field with such determination, and the belief that she could catch it.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oooh, the terrible adolescent period. I remember getting frustrated with the boy during some of these times. While, I'm glad you're frequenting the pub , sounds like fun, are you having fun with your pup?

What happens if you start sprinting and making funny or excited noises while at the beach (even while holding the check cord). Does she follow? I would make it a game. When she comes racing back to you (maybe mid-race call and treat). If you don't want to treat, pet and play and throw toys). Make sure you have something none of the dogs have that is interesting and fun. When you catch her eye during play, you could go into a crouch (we do this with the boy) and say "on your mark, get set, goooooo" and then sprint away. He loves this. I would do this without distraction first and then when you catch her attention during regular play time. 

I noticed that when we were doing strict training all the time, our relationship suffered and I became frustrated more easily. Maybe designated "play times" along with training would help increase your bond and remind you why the training is so important. Maybe give you more patience during the strict time. Does this make sense?

I agree that you still have many more months to go and you may have had some unrealistic expectations about where she should be at this point. I was warned over and over again that at a certain age, the pup will start testing you and will become inconsistent. We never had it as bad as we thought it would be, but being warned probably helped us adjust to this behavior a little better. Continue being consistent and following through, but get some fun in there too (together!)

Oh and I would get embarrassed too! Look forward to those days when people will be complimenting your dog's manners.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I think it's all been said by the others, however I just wanted to reiterate that a three week training regime is just not enough for some pups. Also remember, at or about hte 7 month age, most v pups are starting to realise about the interesting world and just like a teenage hooman want to extend themselves, probably before they are ready to handle it. 

I would stick with the plan, not be so hard on myself and allow the dog to progress at her pace. repetition and consistency are the keys. I also think resorting to an ecollar at this point is a gross over reaction. Be patient, stick with it and she will end up being a great dog.

I look at my dogs and know they have had a lot of time and effort put into their training, but even with that, Astro is having a dose of the terrible two's at the moment. I have had to go back to tightening up on expectations with him. It's working and each day he gets better and better. 

It may take me till they are four or five before I am 100% happy with their behaviour. But to me, that's OK, as I like to progress at their pace, not force them to progress at mine. 

As for running a check chord. It's no different to the dog learning, just the you have to learn how to feed the line out and how to subtly increase the slip pressure as the dog is moving towards the end of the length. Gentle pressure gradually increasing as the line runs out. Never harsh or fast lock ups of the lead, which can injure or cause pain the the dogs neck.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Look up Susan Garrett Reliable Recall, aka, Recallers. Watch the videos on youtube. It works. Period.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

If recall is a problem, look at the distractions... they kkkkeep your dog busy. Not his fault. Each distraction is different and ideally should be added one by one... in other words proof the dog in a safe are first and add one distraction at a time, if possible, or risk the consequences.

Btw, not even an ecollar has the magic powers (in case you were wondering)... I took the dog (14 months at the time) into a furniture department store, thinking the ecollar was all I ever needed... we were headed for the door in less than 10 seconds. Came back, round two with the prongs, success. Followed up with a few times with milder means.... now we walk off leash into the department store no stim collar, just name tag. 

So yes, you need to proof step by step.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Lyra,

I could be way off, but it sounds to me like your puppy (and that is what she is) needs time to immerse herself in the woods or a wide open field, or even at a deserted beach if that can be found. 

Give her space to get into the zone, where she can sniff and hunt and wander and do her thing without a lot of training demands. This will not undo your hard work as long as you are not issuing any commands (that she is then ignoring). 

You might find that once you reach that quota of time spent with Lyra allowed to follow her nose and be truly, gloriously immersed in her element, that you have an entirely different dog.

Good luck & keep us posted.

v.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

My pup Layla is 7 months ( I have Bella 3 years also) and she was quite a well behaved pup until a few weeks ago.....
This time last week I was sat on a fence crying my eyes out on one of our regular walks, with the older dog licking my face and worried sick, and the pup running around being naughty....and not coming back to me. She just got me so frustrated, and she was previously a very easy pup to handle. These last few weeks, she has chewed up all her bedding, after never chewing anything other than her chew toys, she has also chewed my bannister and a few other things. When we are out she picks everything up and eats it, including poo and horrible things, and if I show any sign of annoyance in my voice over her behaviour I cant get her back. 
Its like she turned into a devil in a dog suit overnight. 
So after I calmed myself down, I sought some advice off a few people, and come to the conclusion it was her age and a phase she is going through, and I also think she is teething. So I bought her some new nylabones and chew toys (these dogs cost me a fortune) and basically gave her a break, didn't go as strict with her etc, because the more angry and upset I was getting the worse she was behaving. Its so hard though, especially when she had been a good dog for quite a while now. 
I had forgotten my older dog had gone through similar issues at a similar age, she is such a good girl now, its hard to believe she was actually quite a handful at 7 months old.
You have my sympathies, hope you are getting somewhere with your pup. They really are like naughty children! It all clicks into place eventually, just very hard while it isn't clicking.
Good luck


----------



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

Maybe some will disagree but a trainer I've used still gives his very well-trained therapy dogs treats when they come/as a reward. I love what he said- your dog needs to know the best place in the world is with you." 

I think Vizslas are very sensitive and maybe yours is sensing your disappointment/frustration and misinterpreting it. 

My short experience has shown me they go through phases, just like us.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Seven month old..... Hmmm..... They really are puppies until around the age of two years. "They chew 'til they're two!" It might be hard to grasp, because they begin to look all grown up before the age of two. But they are not all grown up... Not yet. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi!

Mine is now 3+ ; He was a terror at Lyra's age and someone told me to hang in there and repeated reminded me: 2 yrs old! That's when he'll be tolerable and then will get better.



[li]I followed the mantra: One day at a time - I'd celebrate a good day and did not dwell on a bad one.
I learned that I needed to be more interesting than anything else. Sometimes this is hard; sometimes this is easy. RGTs (Really Good Treats) worked for me. I'm not talking commercially produced training tidbits, I'm talking dehydrated liver, chicken, cheese - you get the picture.[/li]
[li][/li]

These days, most days are not just good but great and even bad days are good.

Hang in there!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Many thanks to everybody for sharing your experiences and ideas. Loved the stories, especially the 747...I can just see it 

I suppose some of our frustration is that she has been so easy to train up to now and such a delight around the house (which she still is). Clearly this is pretty normal and we are just going to have to persist and be patient whilst still having some fun. I won't comment individually on everybody's posts but many thanks for the input and taking the time to post, it is appreciated.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSh0Q6BGz1M 

Posted this video because it looks like the dog behaves like a Vizsla rather than something else.


----------

